# Ayuda con ci equivalente



## Razorback (May 23, 2006)

Hola los molesto por lo siguiente: Alguien sabe de un CI equivalente para un ci ts924in? y si tienen en conocimiento de alguna página donde hallar una base de datos sobre componentes  equvalentes
Espero respuesta, y desde ya muchas gracias .


----------



## MaMu (May 23, 2006)

Si no me equivoco, el reemplazo del TS924IN es el LM324.
Por las dudas, te dejo la hoja de datos de los 2 y vos te fijas.

Saludos.


----------



## icarus (May 26, 2006)

Ambos son cuadruple amplificador operacional pero el TS924IN es rail to rail y el lM324 no lo es.Ademas,fijate en el precio de uno y el otro y notaras las diferencia.


----------



## roberto moreno (May 26, 2006)

Rail to rail significa que el amplificador operacional tendrá un rango de salida desde +Vcc hasta -Vcc, la mayoría de los opamp comerciales no llegan a ese rango sino que arriba llegan a un voltaje por debajo del +Vcc y abajo llegan a un voltaje mas alto que -Vcc, una página que me ha dado buenos resultados es http://www.alldatasheet.com/  casi siempre tienen todos los datasheet que busco y si no los encuentra genera unn petición para incluirlos a su base de datos.


----------



## Razorback (Jun 23, 2006)

Les agradesco su respuesta...pero..no me queda claro..con cual lo reemplazo. Es para un filtro de audio alimentado por una fuente simple...De nuevo muchas gracias por los datos..Salu2. Despues les cuento como quedo..


----------



## maxep (Ago 4, 2008)

razorback estoy en la misma que vos . deecho buscaba exactamente lo mismo un reemplazo para el ts9241n de st. no lo consigo por ningun lado aca en capital.. al final lo pudiste solucionar? buesque por rail to rail y no encontre nada.. tengo pensado cambiarlo por un tl074. conocen alguno mejor que ese? es para un filtro low pass con fuente simple


----------



## emanuel23 (Abr 7, 2009)

Me sumo al problema. Yo tambien estoy haciendo un filtro pasa bajo con el ts924in y no lo consegui en la plata y me fui a capital y tampoco pero en una casa de electronica me dijieron que los reemplazos pueden ser el AD824 o el OP484, acabo de mirar el datasheet y parecen ser, pero como no soy experto en esto, si lo miran y me lo confirman busquemos alguno de estos. Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Abr 7, 2009)

Hola Emmanuel

No te rompas mucho la cabeza, usá casi cualquier operacional cuádruple que te va a servir.
Lo más particular de este integrado es que está pensado para trabajar con voltajes muy bajos, por lo demás no es sobresaliente en nada a simple vista,

Si posteás el diagrama es más fácil decirte qué reemplazo puede funcionar (Un TL074/84 o un LM324 son las opciones más claras), y seguro que son mucho más baratos que los OP y los AD.

Saludos


----------



## duflos (Ene 23, 2018)

el lm 324 se puede reemplazas por tl074 ? creo que si verdad desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## pandacba (Ene 23, 2018)

Sera el LM324, si se puede reemplazar por un TL074, TL084....
No conseguis el LM324?


----------



## duflos (Ene 23, 2018)

sisis tenias razón le erre , consigo pero la electrónica mas cerca esta a 120km por hay si es reemplazo le pongo uno de estos que tengo (tl074) como 5 jajajaja muchas gracias


----------



## pandacba (Ene 23, 2018)

Si, utilizalo, no vas atener problema


----------

